# Data Robotics DroboElite seminar at VMware users conference in Toronto



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I was alerted to this seminar and thought I would post:

Data Robotics will be attending the VMware users conference in Toronto on December 7th at the Pearson Convention Center in Brampton, Ontario.

For more information and to register for this event, please visit, http://info.drobo.com/e/2552/e-Agenda-ug-to-ampsrc--ampelq-/A6QTM/290747968

The DroboElite will be on hand, so please come by for a live demonstration of its features and functionalities and see how BeyondRAID works first hand.

Some of the features of the *DroboElite* are:


Protection from single or dual-disk failure﻿

Ability to MIX AND MATCH drives from any size or manufacturer

Ability to hot swap

Up to 8 disks of instant expansion to 16TB for under $6,500!

Dual high-speed iSCSI interfaces

VMware vSphere 4 certified

Are you interested in learning more about our other products and our BeyondRAID technology? All of our products maintain the simplicity, scalability, and ease of use-each with slightly different features to accommodate your needs.* Click here to view our Product Demo Video* site.

If you are not able to attend, but would like more information on the product, I invite you to take a look at our *vast library of taped webinars.*


----------

